# North Channel of Georgian Bay



## rector piscator

Spent the Memorial Day weekend up in the North Channel of the Georgian Bay. All I can say was it was a beuatiful as always and th efish was great. Camped on an island in Narrow Bay and fished that bay, Frazier Bay and McGregor Bay. We averaged about 30-40 boated fish per day. We were targeting Pike, and caught quite a few (no real big ones), but the SMB just could not resist. Most of the SMB were between 2-4lbs, but a couple that were in the 5+ range. They were hitting on #5 Mepps, and #6 Blue Foxes. Alot of airborne action.

We trolled for Rainbow Trout one morning and hooked into a nice one on a Little Cleo in about 90 FOW. Otherwise, the action with the Rainbow Trout was a little slowwwwwww.

Saw numerous 40"+ pike/muskie follow our spinners back to the boat. Even though the water is gin clear, I could not tell which species they were. Our big pike for the trip was 36", but we lost two other confirmed pike that were all of that, if not more.

Boated two Muskie. On our first night, we were casting along the granite drop offs that are everywhere up there. Tossed my spinner into 5-8 FOW, and during the retrieve, as soon as the spinner moved into deeper water, a 37" Muskie shot out after it. A 5 minute fight, a couple quick pics/measurement and back it went. On day 3, were were working the same type of drop offs in the evening, when a 45" Muskie did the samething. But, this fight lasted alot long. Boated it, couple quick pics/measurments and back it went. 

About 10 minutes after boating the 45" Muskie, my buddy hooked into very large (40+) Pike. He fought it for about 5 minutes and we could clearly see that the 30 LB braided line was running through its teeth. We tried to be delicate with this fish, but after numerous runs, it cut the line. A major disappointment.

Water temps were 55-62. Visbility was very good, that is why we refrained from steel/titatnium leaders. Mid 60-Low 70 during the day, low 50s at night.


----------



## Swampbuckster

What a great fishery!!!!! And very nice fish!!!


----------



## Steve

Wow, what an adventure that must have been.


----------



## Stubee

Nice! It’s a great area to be in.


----------



## TroutFishingBear

Very nice fish


----------



## TC-fisherman

Great pics. I’ve been to mcgregor many times, where is narrow bay?. How many other boats did u see?


----------



## Grinnell

Awesome. Would love to hear more about it.


----------



## rector piscator

Narrow Bay is just to the south east of McGregor. It is very long and "Narrow" (LOL). See the attachment, Very little boat traffic.


----------



## LGB

rector piscator said:


> Spent the Memorial Day weekend up in the North Channel of the Georgian Bay. All I can say was it was a beuatiful as always and th efish was great. Camped on an island in Narrow Bay and fished that bay, Frazier Bay and McGregor Bay. We averaged about 30-40 boated fish per day. We were targeting Pike, and caught quite a few (no real big ones), but the SMB just could not resist. Most of the SMB were between 2-4lbs, but a couple that were in the 5+ range. They were hitting on #5 Mepps, and #6 Blue Foxes. Alot of airborne action.
> 
> We trolled for Rainbow Trout one morning and hooked into a nice one on a Little Cleo in about 90 FOW. Otherwise, the action with the Rainbow Trout was a little slowwwwwww.
> 
> Saw numerous 40"+ pike/muskie follow our spinners back to the boat. Even though the water is gin clear, I could not tell which species they were. Our big pike for the trip was 36", but we lost two other confirmed pike that were all of that, if not more.
> 
> Boated two Muskie. On our first night, we were casting along the granite drop offs that are everywhere up there. Tossed my spinner into 5-8 FOW, and during the retrieve, as soon as the spinner moved into deeper water, a 37" Muskie shot out after it. A 5 minute fight, a couple quick pics/measurement and back it went. On day 3, were were working the same type of drop offs in the evening, when a 45" Muskie did the samething. But, this fight lasted alot long. Boated it, couple quick pics/measurments and back it went.
> 
> About 10 minutes after boating the 45" Muskie, my buddy hooked into very large (40+) Pike. He fought it for about 5 minutes and we could clearly see that the 30 LB braided line was running through its teeth. We tried to be delicate with this fish, but after numerous runs, it cut the line. A major disappointment.
> 
> Water temps were 55-62. Visbility was very good, that is why we refrained from steel/titatnium leaders. Mid 60-Low 70 during the day, low 50s at night.


Awesome for you Sir. Great pics and I can tell you had the time of your life. Congrats on all species and finding that great location.


----------



## TC-fisherman

rector piscator said:


> Narrow Bay is just to the south east of McGregor. It is very long and "Narrow" (LOL). See the attachment, Very little boat traffic.


oh, on the charts its "Baie Fine"


----------



## rector piscator

Yes, depending on what chart you look at. Some call it Baie Fine, others refer to it as Narrow Bay and others, call the back portion of the bay, just before, "The Pool", Baie Fine. What ever you call it, that is where we found 80% of our fish......


----------



## Whales

Looks like a great time!


----------



## mattawanhunter

I don't know if it's just me or the camera angle, but those look like some of the biggest Bass I've ever seen, especially that first picture! Not to mention the trout in the pike. Way to go that had to be a thrill. Sounds like a great time , Great story! Great memories!

I'm just a pan fisherman finally got my boat flipped over but I can't wait to get on the water!

You, on the other hand look like you need to be guiding fishing trips, but that would probably ruin the fun...!

Thanks for posting!

MH



rector piscator said:


> Spent the Memorial Day weekend up in the North Channel of the Georgian Bay. All I can say was it was a beuatiful as always and th efish was great. Camped on an island in Narrow Bay and fished that bay, Frazier Bay and McGregor Bay. We averaged about 30-40 boated fish per day. We were targeting Pike, and caught quite a few (no real big ones), but the SMB just could not resist. Most of the SMB were between 2-4lbs, but a couple that were in the 5+ range. They were hitting on #5 Mepps, and #6 Blue Foxes. Alot of airborne action.
> 
> We trolled for Rainbow Trout one morning and hooked into a nice one on a Little Cleo in about 90 FOW. Otherwise, the action with the Rainbow Trout was a little slowwwwwww.
> 
> Saw numerous 40"+ pike/muskie follow our spinners back to the boat. Even though the water is gin clear, I could not tell which species they were. Our big pike for the trip was 36", but we lost two other confirmed pike that were all of that, if not more.
> 
> Boated two Muskie. On our first night, we were casting along the granite drop offs that are everywhere up there. Tossed my spinner into 5-8 FOW, and during the retrieve, as soon as the spinner moved into deeper water, a 37" Muskie shot out after it. A 5 minute fight, a couple quick pics/measurement and back it went. On day 3, were were working the same type of drop offs in the evening, when a 45" Muskie did the samething. But, this fight lasted alot long. Boated it, couple quick pics/measurments and back it went.
> 
> About 10 minutes after boating the 45" Muskie, my buddy hooked into very large (40+) Pike. He fought it for about 5 minutes and we could clearly see that the 30 LB braided line was running through its teeth. We tried to be delicate with this fish, but after numerous runs, it cut the line. A major disappointment.
> 
> Water temps were 55-62. Visbility was very good, that is why we refrained from steel/titatnium leaders. Mid 60-Low 70 during the day, low 50s at night.





rector piscator said:


> Spent the Memorial Day weekend up in the North Channel of the Georgian Bay. All I can say was it was a beuatiful as always and th efish was great. Camped on an island in Narrow Bay and fished that bay, Frazier Bay and McGregor Bay. We averaged about 30-40 boated fish per day. We were targeting Pike, and caught quite a few (no real big ones), but the SMB just could not resist. Most of the SMB were between 2-4lbs, but a couple that were in the 5+ range. They were hitting on #5 Mepps, and #6 Blue Foxes. Alot of airborne action.
> 
> We trolled for Rainbow Trout one morning and hooked into a nice one on a Little Cleo in about 90 FOW. Otherwise, the action with the Rainbow Trout was a little slowwwwwww.
> 
> Saw numerous 40"+ pike/muskie follow our spinners back to the boat. Even though the water is gin clear, I could not tell which species they were. Our big pike for the trip was 36", but we lost two other confirmed pike that were all of that, if not more.
> 
> Boated two Muskie. On our first night, we were casting along the granite drop offs that are everywhere up there. Tossed my spinner into 5-8 FOW, and during the retrieve, as soon as the spinner moved into deeper water, a 37" Muskie shot out after it. A 5 minute fight, a couple quick pics/measurement and back it went. On day 3, were were working the same type of drop offs in the evening, when a 45" Muskie did the samething. But, this fight lasted alot long. Boated it, couple quick pics/measurments and back it went.
> 
> About 10 minutes after boating the 45" Muskie, my buddy hooked into very large (40+) Pike. He fought it for about 5 minutes and we could clearly see that the 30 LB braided line was running through its teeth. We tried to be delicate with this fish, but after numerous runs, it cut the line. A major disappointment.
> 
> Water temps were 55-62. Visbility was very good, that is why we refrained from steel/titatnium leaders. Mid 60-Low 70 during the day, low 50s at night.


----------



## rector piscator

Smoke n mirrors...LOL. We never weighed the SMB, but I would beat that the bigger ones were pushing 4+


----------

